# Fische mit Sender markieren



## Allround-Angler (5. Mai 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

mich würde brennend interessieren, ob es technisch bzw. finanziell möglich ist, Fische mit einem Sender zu markieren?
So könnte man exakte Daten zu Ruhezeiten, Aufenthaltsorten, Fresszeiten, etc. bekommen.
Da könnten sich doch Angler und Wissenschaftler zusammentun?

Gruß und Petri,
Ingo |rolleyes


----------



## duck_68 (5. Mai 2009)

*AW: Fische mit Sender markieren*

Technisch sicherlich - nur was soll das für einen "wissentschaftlichen Sinn" haben??? Für die komerzielle Fischzucht relativ unsinnig.


----------



## ToxicToolz (5. Mai 2009)

*AW: Fische mit Sender markieren*

Schwimmen ohne Ende Fische durch die Gewässer die Markierungen dran haben...Damit werden die Wanderwege und so weiter ermittelt... Störe werden/wurden damit behaftet...neu ausgesetzt, wat die Neuansiedlung anbelangte... (gehört)

Du bist verpflichtet, wenn de einen Fisch mit Markierung fängst die Behörden zu informieren (mitnehmen verboten)..Ick nehme an das ist Dir klar...


----------



## Allround-Angler (6. Mai 2009)

*AW: Fische mit Sender markieren*

Kennt jemand von Euch einen Biologen, der sich da auskennt?
Ich dachte mir, dass eine Kooperaton möglich wäre.

Hatten wir schon: Wissenschaftler haben eine Bestandserhebung mit Elektro-Fischen durchgeführt, toleriert und unterstützt vomVerein.
So hatten beide Seiten was davon: Die Forscher ihr Forschungsobjekt, wir Angler die Info.

Stellt sich halt die Frage nach dem Forschungsbedarf, bzw., wenn man es selber durchführt, was so ein Sender mit Empfangsgerät kosten würde. Wahrscheinlich relativ unerschwinglich |uhoh:...


----------



## Crotalus (6. Mai 2009)

*AW: Fische mit Sender markieren*

Und eben wegen der hohen Kosten ist auch bei Wissenschaftlern so etwas nicht einfach mal so möglich. Dafür benötigt man leider auch als Wissenschaftler eine Finanzierung und die will erst einmal bewilligt sein.
Hier stellt sich dann außerdem die Frage, ob die NEUEN Erkenntnisse die gewonnen werden können auch im Verhältnis stehen. Du wirst einen nicht zu unterschätzenden Verlust einplanen müssen, dennoch benötigst du möglichst viele Daten. Wenn man nur Daten von einem oder zwei Tiere hat, ist die Aussagekraft schon sehr beschränkt...
Dann verhalten sich die Fische in unterschiedlichen Seen, Flüssen etc. und auch abhängig von ihrem Alter verschieden. Ein Forschungsprojekt muss das alles berücksichtigen und dafür wie gesagt dann noch als förderwürdig eingestuft werden.
Da in der Ökologie die Gelder eher knapp bemessen sind, würde es mich wundern, wenn du für dieses Projekt eine Gruppe finden würdest. Noch dazu, da etwa die Unis häufig schon bestimmte Forschungseinrichtungen und ihre Seen besitzen. Bei diesen kann man dann auch "Fremdeinflüsse" wie Angeldruck etc. ausschließen.


----------



## Andal (6. Mai 2009)

*AW: Fische mit Sender markieren*

Im Grunde genommen gehts doch darum, dass es die Fänge verbessern soll, hab ich Recht!?


----------



## Lorenz (6. Mai 2009)

*AW: Fische mit Sender markieren*

Hi


Schnorchel,Brille und Flossen im Decathlon für 30,- 


Meinst du wirklich die täten Hechte,Zander,Karpfen und Co. markieren? Wo soll da der Nutzen für die Wissenschaftler sein?
Kosten/Nutzen? 



In einem Wels-Video habe ich mal eine kurze Sequenz gesehen wo die anscheind einen Kerl (mit nem Peilsender(?)) markiert haben...Das war aber im Ausland (ich glaub Italien).


----------



## Allround-Angler (11. Mai 2009)

*AW: Fische mit Sender markieren*

@Crotalus: Das mit der Wissenschaft war nur eine denkbare Möglichkeit.
Weißt Du konkret, was so ein Sender kosten würde in etwa?
Und hast Du Links zum Wander- bzw. Aktivitätsverhalten von Fischen?
Danke 

@Andal: Nicht nur die Fänge verbessern;-). Auch allgemein die Fischbewirtschaftung verbessern, das Wanderverhalten und die Durchgängigkeit von Gewässern besser kennenlernen.


----------



## Andal (11. Mai 2009)

*AW: Fische mit Sender markieren*

Na dann spreche mal mit deinem Geldinstitut und werde zum Förderer der Wissenschaft. Gegen Bares finden sich sicher Wissenschaftler, die dir die Informationen liefern werden.


----------



## Allround-Angler (15. Mai 2009)

*AW: Fische mit Sender markieren*



Andal schrieb:


> Na dann spreche mal mit deinem Geldinstitut und werde zum Förderer der Wissenschaft. Gegen Bares finden sich sicher Wissenschaftler, die dir die Informationen liefern werden.



In der jetztigen Situation sind die Banken eher etwas zurückhaltend, was Kredite angeht.... 
Aber Spaß beiseite:
Vielleicht gibt es auch schon solche Studien. Man muss ja das Rad nicht ständig neu erfinden.
Und mir kommt es hauptsächlich auf die Kosten des Senders bzw. Empfängers an. Ehrenamtliche Vereinsarbeitszeit sollte doch für so einen Zweck nicht zu schade sein.


----------



## LocalPower (15. Mai 2009)

*AW: Fische mit Sender markieren*

einfach RFID-Chips in Boilies "verpacken" und fressen lassen :q


----------



## FoolishFarmer (15. Mai 2009)

*AW: Fische mit Sender markieren*

Immer wieder schön zu lesen, wie einfach sich manche Leute solche Projekte vorstellen.

Habt ihr schonmal eine Sendeeinheit gesehen, wie sie größeren Säugetieren umgehangen wird, um diese auch nur annähernd in einem bestimmten Gebiet orten zu können? Stell ich mir schwierig vor, sowas an nen Karpfen zu montieren (abgesehen von der Schwierigkeit sowas überhaupt dauerhaft an nen Fisch zu montieren)!

Die Markierungen an Fischen in unseren heimischen Gewässern (Beispiele Lachs und Stör) die mir bekannt sind, können allesamt nicht senden. Hierbei erfolgt eine Kontrolle nur bei Wiederfang. Eine genaue Lokalisierung des Fisches auf seiner Wanderung ist nicht möglich.

Außerdem frage ich mich gerade, wie das technisch zu realisieren sein soll? |kopfkrat
Schall funktioniert unter Wasser anders - man kann zwar sicherlich feststellen, ob sich ein Tigerhai vor Südafrika in einem Umkreis von 10km befindet (solch ein Projekt gab es bereits)...  

Aber um zu sehen WO genau nun ein Karpfen im 0,1 km² See (was immerhin schon 10 Hektar sind) rumpaddelt, wird es etwas mehr brauchen als eben bloß nen Sender. |rolleyes


----------



## FoolishFarmer (18. Mai 2009)

*AW: Fische mit Sender markieren*

Hmpf - ich nehme alles zurück, was ich mit meinem Laien-Technik-Verstand da von mir gegeben habe. Scheinbar ist der technische Aufwand wesentlich unkomplizierter und günstiger als mir bewusst gewesen ist!

Hier gibt es da einiges drüber nachzulesen:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=155426
Bzw. direkt eigentlich hier:
http://www.igb-berlin.de/institut/deutsch/2007/IGB-Bericht2007.pdf
bzw. hier:
http://www.adaptfish.rem.sfu.ca/Thesis_Diplomarbeit_Kobler.pdf

@ Allround-Angler:
Vielleicht wendest Du Dich da einfach mal ans IGB? http://www.igb-berlin.de/
Die sollten Dir weiterhelfen können bezüglich Kosten und Beschaffung.
Aber nicht vergessen, dass man für sowas diverse Ausnahmegenehmigungen braucht, da es sich um Versuche an lebenden Tieren handelt. Ohne ernsthaften wissenschaftlichen Hintergrund wird´s da kaum eine Genehmigung geben - und ohne die kann das hinterher nicht nur verflucht teuer, sondern auch verflucht langweilig werden... denn das ist keine Ordnungswidrigkeit sondern ne Straftat - und selbige kann mit Freiheitsstrafe geahndet werden. |bigeyes


----------



## Tobi94 (18. Mai 2009)

*AW: Fische mit Sender markieren*

Das hat doch nix mehr mit angeln zu tun...


----------



## flexxxone (19. Mai 2009)

*AW: Fische mit Sender markieren*



ToxicToolz schrieb:


> ...
> Du bist verpflichtet, wenn de einen Fisch mit Markierung fängst die Behörden zu informieren (mitnehmen verboten)..Ick nehme an das ist Dir klar...




das ist mir schon klar...

nur was mir nicht klar ist, 
wo gibt's 'ne Übersicht über laufende Studien 
-> welche Arten, wie sehen die Sender aus und woran erkenne ich markierte Fische? |kopfkrat

Nich das ich noch 'nen markierten Fisch in die Pfanne haue und mir an dem Chip die Zähne ausbeiße.:q

Mahlzeit
flexxx


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (19. Mai 2009)

*AW: Fische mit Sender markieren*

Ich kenne solche Gedanken.....
Markieren, alles über die Geheimnisse der betreffenden Fische herausfinden, und dann FANGEN.
Denn letztlich kommt es dir genau darauf an  (ist nicht bös gemeint!).

Allerdings sollten wir uns vorsehen, wirklich ALLES exakt ausmessen und kontrollieren zu wollen. Unsere Leidenschaft lebt zum Großteil genau von der Tatsche, dass wir eben NICHT genau wissen, was da unten in den Tiefen alles vor sich geht. Den Fisch zu finden und ihm den Köder mundgerecht vors Maul zu setzen, ist im finalen Schluß wohl mit das langweiligste, was das Angeln zu bieten hat. So wird dann wirklich alles zur Technik und Methode und der einmalige Inhalt unseres Hobbys geht für immer verloren.


----------



## Gardenfly (19. Mai 2009)

*AW: Fische mit Sender markieren*

Bei uns am Fluss hatte ein angehender Fischereibiologe als Abschlussarbeit Äschen (als es die noch gab) mit Sendern versehen um die Laichwanderungen zu beobachten.
Kenne leiden nicht das ganze Ergebnis ,aber die Äschen waren in kürzester Zeit 10 km Luftlinie hochgewandert.
Später gab es 50 DM Prämie für jede Äsche mit Sender die gefangen wurde.

Also nicht jeder will nur wissen wo ich meinen nächsten Fang herbekomme,mich würden zb. die Wanderwege von frisch besetzten Fischen interessieren .


----------



## Allround-Angler (21. Mai 2009)

*AW: Fische mit Sender markieren*



Tobi94 schrieb:


> Das hat doch nix mehr mit angeln zu tun...



@Tobi94: Es geht nicht darum, markierte Fische zu beangeln, sondern darum, Erkentnisse zu gewinnen.
1.) Durchgängigkeit von Gewässern
2.) Wanderverhalten
3.) Aktivität
4.) Besatztaktik
5.) Artenschutz
und vieles mehr

@foolish farmer:
Danke für die Info #h

@Kohlmeise:
Das Fischefangen ist ein Aspekt, nicht der einzige |rolleyes


----------



## Tobi94 (21. Mai 2009)

*AW: Fische mit Sender markieren*

Achso na dann


----------



## Allround-Angler (17. August 2010)

*AW: Fische mit Sender markieren*

Kleiner Nachtrag, eine E-Mail an ein Institut wurde leider nicht beantwortet.
Dafür sah ich ein Video über die Markierungen des "mongolischen Huchens" Taimen.
Da fuhren die Leute mit einem Boot über den Fluß, um das Signal zu orten.
Daraus schließe ich jetzt mal Folgendes:
Die Reichweite der Sender ist begrenzt, von daher wäre das Ganze schon extrem aufwändig.


----------



## daci7 (17. August 2010)

*AW: Fische mit Sender markieren*

Ich warte im Prinzip nurnoch darauf, dass irgendwelche verrückten Karpfenangler ihre Mastferkel mit Peilsendern ausstatten. Dann kann man an diesen Karpfenpuffs  nichtmehr einfache Plätze mieten, sondern eventuell direkt Nummern mieten und die einzelnen Karpfen anfahren :q

"750€ für die Nummer von 'Gisela', letztes bekanntes Gewicht 42,28573kg, hat sich allerdings in der letzten Zeit viel am Futterplatz aufgehalten, Lieblingsboilie 'Schoko-Vanille-Banane' aber nur die von Successfull Baits!, viel Spaß"

:q


----------



## Bruzzlkracher (17. August 2010)

*AW: Fische mit Sender markieren*

@daci7: SMILE!
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





ich sehe Futterboote mit GPS-Empfängern, JDAM-Boilies und Smart-Leads...|rolleyes


----------



## hasenzahn (17. August 2010)

*AW: Fische mit Sender markieren*

Also ich habe hier in der Elbe mal so ein Projekt mit Stören begleitet. Da war einer der 20 ausgesetzten Störe mit einem implantierten Sender versehen. 
Nach dem aussetzen sind die Fischereibiologen dem Fisch mit zwei Booten gefolgt. Da ging es darum heraus zu finden wie schnell die Störe aus der Elbe abwandern und ob sie den Fischpass in Geesthacht finden oder nicht. 

Hat ganz gut funktioniert. Macht aber riesen Aufwand. Vor allem auch weil die Reichweite eines Senders nur begrenzt ist. Deshalb auch mit zwei Booten weil die ständig am Fisch dran waren. 

Unübersichtlich wurde es im Hafenbereich von Hamburg durch den Schiffsverkehr. Man konnte den Stör aber fast bis in die Nordsee orten. Hier verlor sich die Spur. 
 Resultat des ganzen: Die Störe sind enorm schnell mit der Strömung abgewandert. Nahrungssuche in den Buhnenfeldern und an den Steinpackungen der Buhnen. Der Fischpass wurde recht einfach gefunden und die Schleuse passiert. Die Wanderung in der Elbe dauerte nur drei Tage. Dann hielt sich der Fisch zwei Tage im Hamburger Hafen auf und verschwand hier mit ablaufendem Wasser. 

Ähnliche Projekte soll es mit Aalen in der Elbe gegeben haben. Da wurden den Aalen ein Sender implantiert in einer richtigen OP. Das waren große Fische von 1 kg und mehr. Was da im einzelnen für Erkenntnisse gekommen sind kann ich aber nicht sagen. 

MFG 
HASI


----------



## kati48268 (17. August 2010)

*AW: Fische mit Sender markieren*

Für den wissenschaftlich geneigten Leser:
http://www.adaptfish.rem.sfu.ca/Theses/Thesis_Diplomarbeit_Kobler.pdf


----------



## Rotauge28 (17. August 2010)

*AW: Fische mit Sender markieren*

Ich empfehle eine biologisches Institut aufzusuchen, sich mit Büchern einzudecken und den Besuch verschiedener Vorlesungen.

Gegebenenfalls selbiges Fach zu studieren oder sich sonst irgendwie in diese Richtung zu organisieren.

Sollte deine EMail an das Institut genauso präzise gewesen sein wie deine Vorstellungen hier im Foru, dann kann ich dir den Grund nennen warum niemand antwortete.

Du hast keinen Grund  (sorry)


----------



## Sneep (18. August 2010)

*AW: Fische mit Sender markieren*

Hallo, 

es gibt bereits ein ganzes System zur Untersuchung von  Fischmigration an einem Fluss. 

In den Niederlanden wird es von Rijkswaterstaad betrieben und deckt zumindest die Maas im Bereich unterhalb der Grenzmaas bis zur See ab, vermutlich aber mehr. 

Kern des Systems sind sogenannt Detektorkabel. Diese sind an wichtigen Punkten auf dem Grund der Maas verlegt. So sind z. B. alle Fischtreppen damit versehen. Neben den festen Kabeln gibt es noch eine mobile Version, die man an andere Stellen verlegen kann, sowie Handgeräte. 


  In die Bauchhöhle des Fisches wird ein Sender eingesetzt und die Wunde vernäht. Dann kann sich der Fisch erholen und kommt danach zurück ins Wasser. 

Passiert der Fisch ein Kabel, wird der Sender aktiviert und sendet  die ID des Fisches.

Es gibt Sender in vielen Varianten und Größen. Neben der Größe unterscheiden sie sich hauptsächlich durch die Betriebsdauer der Batterie. Die Sender sind immer kleiner geworden, trotzdem sind sie immer noch nicht klein genug. 

Das kleinste Modell ist geschätzte 3 cm lang bei einem Durchmesser von ca. 1,5 cm. 

Ich habe das System 2-mal in Betrieb erlebt. Einmal wurden abwandernde Lachssmolts besendert, um zu sehen, an welchen Stellen die Verluste eintreten. 

Ein normal großer Smolt von 17cm ist für jeden Sender zu klein. Daher wurden durch einen Züchter Smolts von 30 cm speziell für diesen Versuch gezüchtet 

Das 2.  Mal meldeten alle Staue der Maas nacheinander die erste Welle von aufwandernden Meerneunaugen. Innerhalb einer Woche erreichten diese Tiere die Rur mit ihren Laichgebieten. Es war immer möglich genau zu sagen, wo die Tiere sind. 

Das erwartete Datum des Eintreffens in der Roermündung stimmte, und wir konnten 15 Männchen fangen, ein Beleg, dass es tatsächlich die erste Aufsteigerwelle war.

 Eines der Neunaugen wies eine frische OP-Narbe auf. Ihm war erst vor Kurzem ein Sender implantiert worden. (siehe angehängtes Foto)

  Neben diesen speziellen Untersuchungen werden an den Stationen laufend die unterschiedlichsten Fischarten gefangen und besendert. So bekommt man einen guten Überblick auch über Fische, die nur kurze Strecken wandern. 

  Eine Beschränkung liegt nur in der Größe der Fische. Für ein Rotauge gibt es noch Schlichweg keinen Sender, der klein genug wäre.

  Ein solcher Sender liegt bei 100-200 Euro, dazu kommen die Personalkosten. 
  Deswegen gab es Überlegungen das System stillzulegen oder zu verkleinern.

  Aber es wäre schade um ein einmaliges System.

  Mit einer solchen Einrichtung gewinne ich Erkenntnisse, die nicht immer und für jeden angenehm sind. Wenn ich als Beispiel 200 Smolts mit dem Detektorkabel oberhalb einer WKA erfasse, 3 km unterhalb aber nur noch 100 Smolts erfasse, muss die Frage erlaubt sein, ob die angenommene Mortalität der Anlage von 5 % realistisch war. Vor allem, wenn ich in mehreren Reihen ähnliche Ergebnisse habe. Ich möchte noch betonen, dass diese Zahlenangaben von mir nur als Beispiel gedacht sind. Sie stammen nicht von einer tatsächlichen WKA.



  SneeP


----------

